# How to make old PC as a router



## kvijay (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello All !
I have an Old PC (P4, 512MB RAM, FC-9). I want to make it as a router. Can anybody please explain about this process.

Thanks in advance.

Regards:
Kvijay


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at Smoothwall.


----------

